# Need Help W/hitch, Brake Controller, Ect...



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

I have read a lot about all of the differnent hitch systems you all have and I am extremly confused. I know the Reese Dual cam comes highly recommended. Here is my situation, my father owns a Carquest and thus has offered to prepare our vehicle for towing at no cost. My dad has been in the automotive business for 20+ years and has also owned several boats & trailers along the way so I trust him but I want to be sure...anyhow, anyone know anything about Valley Towing Accessories? This is the brand my dad carries. He can get us the Weight Distirbution Hitch and the Sway Control as well. I haven't asked him about the Brake Contoller yet so any advice there would be good too. Anyhow, the Valley Towing Accessories are made in Lodi, CA and are sold through Carquest. I know you will probably recommend the Reese but do you think this would be comprable? It's free to us, so if it will work for us, this is the route I would like to go. The dealer offered us this: "weight distribution hitch, 7-way and brake control the total hitch package is 450.00." Not sure what brand this is but this seems like it's a reasonable price, opinions please. Thanks.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Valley does seem to be large company with a sizable product offering. For standard weight distribution hitches I'm sure they are fine. But for sway control, the only item listed in their catalog is an old fashioned friction bar.

If all you are towing is a small trailer then this is fine. A little inconvenient, but OK. With these you typically need to get out of the truck and loosen them before you can back into a campsite. Not the end of the world.

But if you're towing a 25' or larger Outback then modern sway control should be on your list. The Reese Dual Cam is an excellent system as is the Equal-I-zer system. Both are highly reccomended by our members here.

Insist on a Prodigy or P3 brake controller. It's the best $100 you will spend.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

In looking over their product catalog they appear to have weight distribution and friction sway control. You probably don't want friction sway control with a larger trailer. Most of us are using a more modern sway control system such as those you mentioned. Here is a link to their catalog, and a link to their website.

In terms of what the dealer has offered, many of use have negotiated the hitch, weight distribution and sway control into the sale price of the trailer. BTW, the $450 the dealer as quoted didn't include sway control.

Ed


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Yikes, still confused...O.K. I have the 2006 Towing Accessories page in front of me from my father...he has the Sway Control marked..75190..Not sure if this is the Friction Sway Control? Its says: "dual friction brake pad system provides constant & adjustable sway reduction, secures w/socket & spring cloip connectors, Minimizes trailer sway caused by high winds, curvy roads or sudden maneuvers, mounts to weight dist. hitch, detaches quickly for storage"...btw, trailer is a 27rsds.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

dmnmcutler said:


> Yikes, still confused...O.K. I have the 2006 Towing Accessories page in front of me from my father...he has the Sway Control marked..75190..Not sure if this is the Friction Sway Control? Its says: "dual friction brake pad system provides constant & adjustable sway reduction, secures w/socket & spring cloip connectors, Minimizes trailer sway caused by high winds, curvy roads or sudden maneuvers, mounts to weight dist. hitch, detaches quickly for storage"...btw, trailer is a 27rsds.


That is the kind you really don't want......

Steve


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Yikes, still confused...O.K. I have the 2006 Towing Accessories page in front of me from my father...he has the Sway Control marked..75190..Not sure if this is the Friction Sway Control? Its says: "dual friction brake pad system provides constant & adjustable sway reduction, secures w/socket & spring cloip connectors, Minimizes trailer sway caused by high winds, curvy roads or sudden maneuvers, mounts to weight dist. hitch, detaches quickly for storage"...btw, trailer is a 27rsds.


That is the kind you really don't want......

Steve
[/quote]
Of course, because I can get it free, lol! Wonder if my dad can get any of the other's at his cost?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

huntr70 said:


> Yikes, still confused...O.K. I have the 2006 Towing Accessories page in front of me from my father...he has the Sway Control marked..75190..Not sure if this is the Friction Sway Control? Its says: "dual friction brake pad system provides constant & adjustable sway reduction, secures w/socket & spring cloip connectors, Minimizes trailer sway caused by high winds, curvy roads or sudden maneuvers, mounts to weight dist. hitch, detaches quickly for storage"...btw, trailer is a 27rsds.


That is the kind you really don't want......

Steve
[/quote]
Agreed. With a 27RSDS you need better sway control. That size of camper is like a giant sail and will overpower a basic friction sway bar. There are countless testimonies here on the website from folks who have switched from one to the other with towing-changing results. Be safe and get the good stuff


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Since dealer costs are typically higher and mine won't be throwing anything in, can you all recommend some places for me to pick up what I need? I don't mind ordering online as long as shipping doesn't kill me..throw out some names of the products to look into. I have the Prodigy or P3 down and the Reese Dual cam, any other's to recommend? BTW, is the Reese Dual Cam the whole system, including Sway Control?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Agreed. With a 27RSDS you need better sway control. That size of camper is like a giant sail and will overpower a basic friction sway bar. There are countless testimonies here on the website from folks who have switched from one to the other with towing-changing results. Be safe and get the good stuff


X2...you don't want to minimize trailer sway, you want to eliminate it as much as possible.
Our dealer let us leave the lot with a friction sway device on our 28krs. After a few tows and reading about the Equalizer hitch system, we jumped on it.

Also, I would recommend the Prodigy or the P3 brake controller. We have the new P3 and love it.
There is a thread right now advertising the Prodigy for $89.99, which is a great deal Clicky Here


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

P.S. RV Wholesalers.com offers free shipping on orders over $129.99...

If you decide to go with say, the Equalizer 1,200/12,000 lb setup at $399.99 Clicky Here....plus the Prodigy B/C, shipping would be free


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Agreed. With a 27RSDS you need better sway control. That size of camper is like a giant sail and will overpower a basic friction sway bar. There are countless testimonies here on the website from folks who have switched from one to the other with towing-changing results. Be safe and get the good stuff


X2...you don't want to minimize trailer sway, you want to eliminate it as much as possible.
Our dealer let us leave the lot with a friction sway device on our 28krs. After a few tows and reading about the Equalizer hitch system, we jumped on it.

Also, I would recommend the Prodigy or the P3 brake controller. We have the new P3 and love it.
There is a thread right now advertising the Prodigy for $89.99, which is a great deal Clicky Here








[/quote]
This is all too much, I feel like I have no idea on everything I need. Just stumbled across this site where shipping is free: http://www.rvstuffusa.com/towingstuff.html Appears their prices are higher but it may equal out once I pay shipping somewhere else. Can someone just give me a list of what I need? I've got the Prodigy Brake Controller down, do I need anything else for that? I have the Rees Dual Cam and the Equalizer written down so are these the sway controls or the WDH? Good God, I think I need to take a breather. My little one graduates from K tomorrow and it's the last day of school for my pre-schooler today so I have a lot on my mind...sorry.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

It's ok Melissa,

Just breathe....









I can tell you that the Equalizer system is W/D and anti-sway all built into one. 
Check rvstuffusa's pricing compared to RVwholesalers.com...They both offer free shipping

I ordered our Equalizer and Attwood electric tongue jack through rvwholesalers.com and was very pleased with them...


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

The equal-i-zer web site gives you a place to plug in your Zip and it will show all the authorized dealer locations for you area

clicky> http://www.equalizerhitch.com/wheretobuy/dealers.php

Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

outbacknjack said:


> The equal-i-zer web site gives you a place to plug in your Zip and it will show all the authorized dealer locations for you area
> 
> clicky> http://www.equalizerhitch.com/wheretobuy/dealers.php
> 
> Ed


I'm thinking that any local retailer is going to charge way too much though...
Our local dealer wanted $699.99 for the Equalizer, but it can be had online for $399.99


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

skippershe said:


> It's ok Melissa,
> 
> Just breathe....
> 
> ...


Perfect, so if I order the Equalizer than the only other thing I need is the Prodigy Brake controller right? If so, that's so much easier...thanks a million! What is an electric tongue jack and what do those run?


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

RVwholesalers it is, the other was way higher...thanks Dawn. Do I need to order the wiring kits & ect. for the Equalizer system or for the Brake Controller?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

dmnmcutler said:


> It's ok Melissa,
> 
> Just breathe....
> 
> ...


Perfect, so if I order the Equalizer than the only other thing I need is the Prodigy Brake controller right? If so, that's so much easier...thanks a million! What is an electric tongue jack and what do those run?
[/quote]
An electric tongue jack is a little slice of heaven that allows you to raise and lower the front of the TT with a touch of a button. 
We have the Attwood 3500...$262.55 at rvwholesalers. Not a necessity, but makes hitching and leveling sooo much easier than the cranky type tongue jack.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

dmnmcutler said:


> RVwholesalers it is, the other was way higher...thanks Dawn. Do I need to order the wiring kits & ect. for the Equalizer system or for the Brake Controller?


You'll want to order a wiring harness specifically for your vehicle for the brake controller...


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

As for the brake controller, the Prodigy is great, but Valley has an equivelent one called the Odyssey. From what I understand they were designed by the same person. They have the same features, and it works the same way.
I have the Odyssey and have had no problems with it.

--Greg


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Melissa,

While your ordering your hitch and brake controler, you may as well make sure you have tow mirrors as well. Your standard truck mirrors are probably not sufficient. The cheapest route are clip on CIPA mirrors and they are perfectly adequate.

Also here is a list of things I've accumulated for my RV over the years. Some are really a must, some are personal preference. You'll definitely want the safety equipment, tire changing tools, and basic necessities for your trip back to Calif. from Texas.

Good luck with your new RV.

Regards, Glenn

RV Accessories
These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip. 
Some are essential, others are nice to have.

Electrical	
30 Amp extension cord
extra fuses 15, 20 amp
25' medium duty outdoor extension cord

Plumbing	
20' sewer line (good quality)
45 degree fitting
Variable size sewer connection fitting
20' Fresh water hose, or 2 -10'ers
"Y" connector for hose bib
Water hose pressure regulator
Water filter
Rubber gloves (disposable or chemical resistant)
Tank disinfectant
Hose nozzle
"J" connector (hose to city water connection)

Emergency Equip.	
jack for trailer (hydralic bottle type or scissor jack) 
lug wrench with fitting that fits your lug nuts
torque wrench
small tool kit (pliers, phillips, flat and #2 square drivers, adjustable wrench, etc.)
Teflon plumbers tape 
chaulk
Tube of Dicor for rubber roof repair and chaulk gun (as req'd)
50' nylon rope
road flares or emergency roadside markers
Rain poncho or rain suit
12v air pump
flashlights

Cooking	
Plates, bowls, glasses, cups
flatware and cooking utensils
pans and skillets
serving/carrying tray
BBQ grill, with propane or briquets as required
BBQ utensils and lighter
a good knife
cutting board
plastic bags, reynolds wrap, plastic wrap
coffee maker with filters
toaster
mixer
blender - for margaritas and such
griddle
dish towels
oven mitt

Sleeping	
Sheets
Blankets
Pillows

Bathing	
Towels
soap, shampoo, conditioner 
Tooth brushes and paste
Shaving gear
hairdryer
Everyone should have their own separate travel kit 
toilet paper (RV type)

Clothing	
set of sweats for everyone (just in case)
rubber sandals or slip on tennis shoes

Medical	
First aid kit with normal items
Asprin or tylonol
upset stomach medicine
meat tenderizer (for stings)
sunscreen

Non-Perishable Food	Make sure these are in sealable plastic containers
Spices
Cooking Oil
powdered drink mix
sugar
flour
tea bags
Salt & Pepper

Other (Inside)	
Throw rugs
trash can liner bags
paper towels and napkins
paper plates, plastic flatware, etc.
air freshener
games, videos, deck of cards, etc. (for when it rains)
cleaning supplies
dish soap
tablet and pen/pencils ( for keeping list of things to remember next time)
broom
Plastic container for misc. items. Scissors, small can of WD-40, cord, velcro, pins, etc.)
plastic bucket
toilet brush
fly swatter
sponges
DVD player and some movies
outside radio
matches or stick lighter

Other (Outside)	
outdoor carpeting to cover under awning area
Awning de-flappers and tie downs
lawn chairs
small folding end table
folding table for cooking counterspace outside
plastic table cloths and table cloth clamps
cooler for beverages outside
small step (7") for ingress/egress
squeegy for slide out roof cleaning on a handle
small step ladder


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

GlenninTexas said:


> Hi Melissa,
> 
> While your ordering your hitch and brake controler, you may as well make sure you have tow mirrors as well. Your standard truck mirrors are probably not sufficient. The cheapest route are clip on CIPA mirrors and they are perfectly adequate.
> 
> ...


This is the best list ever, thanks so much! With this, I shouldn't have to ask any more ??'s, maybe it's a hint, lol! Thanks again!


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

dmnmcutler said:


> It's ok Melissa,
> 
> Just breathe....
> 
> ...


Perfect, so if I order the Equalizer than the only other thing I need is the Prodigy Brake controller right? If so, that's so much easier...thanks a million! What is an electric tongue jack and what do those run?
[/quote]







electric toungue jack would make a great fathers day gift for your DH--mine got his in his easter basket this year.... no cranking on the toungue to raise or lower it off or on to your hitch..he will LOVE it and you too for thinking of it!!! most have lites on them so if you get somewhere to set up, you don't have to stand there with the flashlite while he cranks it up, runs to level it, chock the sheels, or set up level pads....go for it! BTW, these folks are a vast kettle of knowledge,,listen to there info as it reallly good..we had some of the same issues,,,we went with the prodigy and equilezer hitch..after some trials and tribulations, we have finally gotten it "dialed" in right..we where to heavy on our toungue weight (nose down) --and after getting out the rquilizer manual and a tape measurer, we finally got it--we just came back from houston (we live in slidell, LA) and had no sway problems at all even with the big rigs..biggest issue was narrow lanes on I-10 around construction--DH has nerves of steel---i just closed MY eyes...haha--enjoy your new unit..!


----------

